# 4.14?



## mikemorin (Jan 15, 2006)

just got the software update for my 625 its 4.14 any news or info on the update?

thanks
mike


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

mikemorin said:


> just got the software update for my 625 its 4.14 any news or info on the update?
> 
> thanks
> mike


It was on my 522 yesterday and the guide got erased ao it was recording the shows but not putting the recording titles in saying info not available. Did the check dish thing getting the guide back and all was fine.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Hoping it will fix the issue with TV2 Sound. and VOD!!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Have it. But for how I use my box, didn't really see many issues with 413. But one thing I continue to notice is the delay to switch channels. Started with 413, and doesn't seem much better with 414.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

I have noticed that if I try to rewind so-called "live" TV, the box freezes, ever since 413 and not fixed in 414. I have noticed occasional problems with the guide as well, but these are usually fixed with a check switch (which forces re-download of guide data). Everything else seems to work OK, although it seems like it's making more churning noises than it used to.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DST perhaps ?


----------

